# Sweet Honey BBQ sauce help



## gobbledot (May 28, 2008)

I am trying to find a good sweet bbq sauce made with honey. I ate at a restraunt that had a sweet hot sauce and I could taste the honey but couldnt get it from him. I like the ketchup based sauces but the last time I made it everyone didnt like the ketchup taste. Maybe I didnt cook it long enough, I dont know. I am fixing to have access to honey from my father so I was wanting to try some honey BBQ sauce. Thanks in advance for any help..


----------



## jbg4208 (May 28, 2008)

What you can try is moding Jeff bbq sauce to your liking  (if you have it already). That is what I do. It the only way the wife will eat it if it is sweeter. a couple or three tbs of honey does the trick. Then I smoke it for a few hrs.


----------



## gobbledot (May 29, 2008)

Yes I have his sauce and I luv it but the rest of the family would rather have one that is not so ketchupey (if thats a word lol) so I thought I'd try one with some honey. Soyou just add some honey and then while you aer smoking you just put it in the smoker to cook to? Thanks..


----------



## ronp (May 29, 2008)

I am too lazy lately so just use KC Masterpiece and kick that up a notch with brown sugar, garlic powder, terryaki and Tabasco. I think honey would work well also. Why reinvent the wheel?


----------



## gobbledot (May 29, 2008)

LOL ron I guess you have a point, but I was trying to keep from going to store bought sauces. You know you have to buy store bought products to make "homemade sauces" so can ya call it homemade??? lol.. Thanks..


----------



## ronp (May 29, 2008)

Well, you can laugh if ya want, but when I had my restaurant, I used Open Pit in 5 gallon buckets and added my mods and it got me a place in Bon Appetit" hard cover book. It saved a lot of work and time and expense. 

It also took me a whole day in the kitchen to come up with the same recipe and a ton of ingredients to match what I was doing with Open Pit with mods. I never used that again. Went back to open Pit and my mods. Maybe  you want to reinvent the wheel, good luck to you, you have my blessings.


----------



## gobbledot (May 29, 2008)

I wasnt laughing at you, I was laughing because what you said was so true. No, I thanks you for the help...


----------



## jbg4208 (May 29, 2008)

Yep. You can add as much honey to it as you want to it. Just depends on what the family likes. Even cut out some of the ketchup and replace with a little mustard for a whole different taste. The possibilities are endless. Just experiment a little.


----------



## ronp (May 29, 2008)

No problem, no foul. Good luck!


----------



## erain (May 29, 2008)

or ck this out...http://www.thatsmyhome.com/bbqpit/ch...-bbq-sauce.htm


----------



## navionjim (May 29, 2008)

Jim,
I've had the same problem with Jeff's sauce tasting a bit "Ketchupey" it does help to cook it longer or just put it in the smoker fro a while, I always de-fat the pan juices from the brisket (I'm always doing a SmokyOkie brisket) and add some of that dark "fat free" juice to the sauce and allow it to reduce. I think it really improves it and removes any "Ketchupey" taste too. A bit more molasses or a stronger one like Brier Rabbit will also add sweetness, brown sugar, honey all will do the same. Hope this helps, but try adding the pan juices, it's really good that way.
Jimbo


----------



## gobbledot (May 29, 2008)

Navionjim what about the pan juices from a butt if it was defatted? Hey everyone thanks for all the good ideas. I didnt think of any of these like adding a little mustard and cutting back on the catsoup.. lol... Again thanks all..


----------

